# wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt



## gummibootangler (9. Juni 2012)

moin hab da mal ne frage: wieviele ruten sind auf der ostsee in s-h erlaubt und giebts probleme wenn ich einen menschlichen rutenhalter verwende?#c


----------



## Klaus S. (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*

So viele wie du bedienen kannst. Menschliche Rutenhalter werden mit ein Ordnungsgeld (oder mehr) bestraft da Schwarzangelei.


----------



## gummibootangler (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*

danke für die andwort klaus, werd ich wohl mein geld weiter nach dänemark bringen -dort sind kinder bis 12jahren frei


----------



## Klaus S. (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*

Kinder bis 12 sind hier auch frei #6


> Es gibt keinen Jugendfischereischein. Unter 12 Jahren ist das Angeln  unter Aufsicht eines volljährigen Fischereischeininhabers erlaubt. Die  Fischerprüfung kann ab dem 11. Lebensjahr abgelegt werden, der reguläre  Fischereischein ab dem 12. Lebensjahr erworben werden.



Quelle: http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischereischein.php


----------



## gummibootangler (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*

oh na das ist ja mal ne gute nachricht! danke dafür ich dachte fischereischein ab 14? bei uns in niedersachsen


----------



## Klaus S. (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*

In Niedersachsen ist es in der Tat etwas anders...



> Es gibt keinen Jugendfischereischein. Bis zum 14. Lebensjahr  (Kinderausweis ist mit zu führen), dürfen Jugendliche nur zur  Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung und unter Aufsicht geeigneter  Personen angeln. Ab 14 Jahren kann die Fischerprüfung abgelegt, der  reguläre Fischereischein erworben und ohne Auflagen geangelt werden.



Quelle: http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischereischein.php


----------



## gummibootangler (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*

du solltest deinen namen ändern in klaus angelpedia - vielen dank für die infos!


----------



## raubangler (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> In Niedersachsen ist es in der Tat etwas anders...
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischereischein.php




Totaler Bloedsinn.
In Niedersachen gibt es fuer Erwachsene keine Scheinpflicht.
Aber fuer Kinder???
|closed:


----------



## Klaus S. (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*



raubangler schrieb:


> Totaler Bloedsinn.
> In Niedersachen gibt es fuer Erwachsene keine Scheinpflicht.
> Aber fuer Kinder???
> |closed:



Und... wieder nüchtern?? 

Was schreibst denn du da fürn Quatsch? #c


----------



## Jacky Fan (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*

In NS sind die Küstengewässer Scheinfrei.


----------



## Eristo (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*



Jacky Fan schrieb:


> In NS sind die Küstengewässer Scheinfrei.



...und meines Wissens alle Gewässer / Privatgewässer, für die kein Angelverein, keine Pachtgemeinschaft o.ä. andere Regeln erlassen hat.#h

-----------------------------------------------------------

Die Erde wird nicht untergehen, nur die Menschheit bei weiterer Plünderung der Ressourcen.:m


----------



## gummibootangler (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*

na super dann geh ich halt in niedersachsen an die ostsee....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*



Jacky Fan schrieb:


> In NS sind die Küstengewässer Scheinfrei.


 

Ist das wirklich so????

Wenn ich das hier lese, dann kommen mir so ein paar Zweifel:

http://www.nds-voris.de/jportal/por...hGNDV4P59&doc.part=S&doc.price=0.0#focuspoint



> § 59 Niedersächsisches Fischereigesetz
> 
> (1) Personen mit Hauptwohnsitz in Niedersachsen, die
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*



> Abschnitt 2
> 
> Fischereierlaubnisschein, Fischereischein
> 
> ...




Ist aber hier ja eh OT, da Niedersachsen nun wirklioch kein Ostseeanlieger ist..


----------



## Franky (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*



gummibootangler schrieb:


> na super dann geh ich halt in niedersachsen an die ostsee....



:q:q:q
Mach ma.... :q


----------



## Eristo (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so????
> 
> Wenn ich das hier lese, dann kommen mir so ein paar Zweifel:
> 
> http://www.nds-voris.de/jportal/por...hGNDV4P59&doc.part=S&doc.price=0.0#focuspoint



Ich habe 1978 meine Fischereiprüfung in Niedersachsen abgelegt und meinen "Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit" erhalten.  |rolleyes

Im selben Jahr entfiel auch die Ausgabe von Jahresfischereischeinen in Nds., alle Gewässer/Küstengewässer  in Niedersachsen waren (oder sind?) wirklich ohne Bundesfischereischein zu beangeln!


Auf der Rückseite meines Scheines ist ein Hinweis zu lesen, dass "derjenige, der nicht selbst Fischereiberechtigter oder Fischereipächter ist, einen Fischereierlaubnisschein mit sich führen muss."|rolleyes

Vom ehemaligen Jahresfischereischein / Bundesfischereischein steht da nichts!#d

Die Vereine / Pachtgemeinschaften haben in ihren Gewässern aber wohl meistens, zumindest für die Ausgabe von Gastkarten, den Besitz des Bundesfischereischeins zur Bedingung gemacht.:m


----------



## raubangler (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*

und wo wir schon ot und fern der ostsee sind....
in ns darf man sogar als jedermann reusen auslegen.

aber zur ostsee und s-h.
langleinen fuer hobbyangler werden nicht mehr genehmigt.
somit duerfte sich die moegliche anzahl der haken nicht mehr als fragestellung ergeben.

http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/Um...erungen_LFischG/Aenderungen_LFischG_node.html 

bei ruten konnte ich fuer s-h keine begrenzung der anzahl finden.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*



Eristo schrieb:


> Ich habe 1978 meine Fischereiprüfung in Niedersachsen abgelegt und meinen "Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit" erhalten. |rolleyes
> 
> Im selben Jahr entfiel auch die Ausgabe von Jahresfischereischeinen in Nds., alle Gewässer/Küstengewässer in Niedersachsen waren (oder sind?) wirklich ohne Bundesfischereischein zu beangeln!
> 
> ...


 

Die Grundaussage war ja, dass die Küstengewässer Scheinfrei sind, dass ist dann ja nicht so, denn man benötigt den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit, also einen Schein. Ob dieser nun 2 Tage oder ein ganzes Leben lang gilt, das ist nebensächlich. Und der Schein aus Niedersachsen wird auch in den anderen Bundesländern anerkannt.

Nur weil im Gesetz steht "freier Fischfang", das bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass man überhaupt keinen Schein benötigt, es sagt nur aus, dass man keine zusätzliche Erlaubnis von irgendjemanden benötigt. Ansonsten würde § 59 des Niedersächsischen Fischereigesetztes auch überhaupt keinen Sinn machen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*



raubangler schrieb:


> aber zur ostsee und s-h.
> langleinen fuer hobbyangler werden nicht mehr genehmigt.
> somit duerfte sich die moegliche anzahl der haken nicht mehr als fragestellung ergeben.
> 
> ...


 
Ganz genau, in SH gibt es an den "freien Gewässer" (man bnötigt trotzdem einen Fischereischein) keine Rutenbegrenzung, theoretisch könnte man also mit 200 Ruten an den Strand gehen.


----------



## gummibootangler (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist aber hier ja eh OT, da Niedersachsen nun wirklioch kein Ostseeanlieger ist..


 
wenn man nen gag erst erklären muß kommt er nich mehr gut

aber was zur hölle heißt ot #c- oberer totpunkt?, dein zündzeitpunkt scheint dahinter zu liegen|supergri-nicht böse sein,vieleicht ist meiner ja verspätet


----------



## gummibootangler (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*

jetzt hab ichs kapiert-ich war garnicht gemeint von thomas-war echt ne spätzündung


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*



gummibootangler schrieb:


> aber was zur hölle heißt ot #c- oberer totpunkt?,


 
OT = Off Topic

Off Topic = nicht am Thema, am Thema vorbei, oder kein Bezug zum Thema.


----------



## antonio (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Und... wieder nüchtern??
> 
> Was schreibst denn du da fürn Quatsch? #c



in nds gibt es keine scheinpflicht per fischereigesetz, dort reicht der perso.
nur die vereine bzw der verband verlangen an ihren gewässern als voraussetzung für die erlaubnisscheinausgabe minimum das prüfungszeugnis.

antonio


----------



## antonio (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Die Grundaussage war ja, dass die Küstengewässer Scheinfrei sind, dass ist dann ja nicht so, denn man benötigt den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit, also einen Schein. Ob dieser nun 2 Tage oder ein ganzes Leben lang gilt, das ist nebensächlich. Und der Schein aus Niedersachsen wird auch in den anderen Bundesländern anerkannt.
> 
> Nur weil im Gesetz steht "freier Fischfang", das bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass man überhaupt keinen Schein benötigt, es sagt nur aus, dass man keine zusätzliche Erlaubnis von irgendjemanden benötigt. Ansonsten würde § 59 des Niedersächsischen Fischereigesetztes auch überhaupt keinen Sinn machen.



nicht ganz richtig nen fischereischein braucht man nicht in niedersachsen, wie thomas auch schon anführte.

"Abschnitt 2

Fischereierlaubnisschein, Fischereischein



§ 57

(1) Wer in einem Gewässer, in dem er nicht Fischereiberechtigter oder Fischereipächter ist, oder wer als Fischereiberechtigter auf Grund einer Erlaubnis der Fischereigenossenschaft ( §§ 24, 25) den Fischfang ausübt,* hat einen Fischereischein oder einen Personalausweis sowie eine von dem Berechtigten ausgestellte Bescheinigung *über seine Befugnis bei sich zu führen (Fischereierlaubnisschein) und diese auf Verlangen den Polizeibeamten, den mit der Fischereiaufsicht betrauten Vollzugsbeamten, den Fischereiaufsehern sowie den Angehörigen des fischereikundlichen Dienstes vorzulegen."


einzig die vereine, der verband und manche pächter verlangen als minimum das prüfungszeugnis, sonst gibts keine erlaubnisscheine.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*



antonio schrieb:


> § 57
> 
> (1) Wer in einem Gewässer, in dem er nicht Fischereiberechtigter oder Fischereipächter ist, oder wer als Fischereiberechtigter auf Grund einer Erlaubnis der Fischereigenossenschaft ( §§ 24, 25) den Fischfang ausübt,* hat einen Fischereischein oder einen Personalausweis sowie eine von dem Berechtigten ausgestellte Bescheinigung *über seine Befugnis bei sich zu führen (Fischereierlaubnisschein) und diese auf Verlangen den Polizeibeamten, den mit der Fischereiaufsicht betrauten Vollzugsbeamten, den Fischereiaufsehern sowie den Angehörigen des fischereikundlichen Dienstes vorzulegen."


 
Siehste, Du hast es sogar schön fett gemacht. Mann muss zu dem Fischereischein oder dem Personalausweis immer eine *vom* *Berechtigten ausgestellte Bescheinigung über seine Befugnis bei sich führen (Fischereierlaubnisschein)* Ein Fischereischein oder der Personalausweis alleine reicht nicht.

Dafür steht das *"sowie*".

"*Vom Berechtigten*" bedeutet immer, dass es sich in irgend einer Form um Pachtgewässer handelt oder um ein Gewässer, das jemanden privat gehört und nicht um "freie Gewässer". 

Für "freie Gewässer" gilt eben § 59 und das ist der Lebenslang gültige Fischereischein, den man nach Abs. 1 nach erfolgreich abgelegter Prüfung erhalten kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*



> Für "freie Gewässer" gilt eben § 59 und das ist der Lebenslang gültige Fischereischein, den man nach Abs. 1 nach erfolgreich abgelegter Prüfung erhalten kann.


Prüf ich mal nach, weil das so nirgends steht und weils mich interessiert.

Das einzige wsss zu Küstengewässern im Gesetz steht:


> Die Fischerei in Küstengewässern
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und nach wie vor ists in  dem Thema falsch platziert, kannst dazu gerne ein eigenes aufmachen


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Prüf ich mal nach, weil das so nirgends steht und weils mich interessiert.
> 
> Das einzige wsss zu Küstengewässern im Gesetz steht:
> 
> ...


 
Ja, wäre schön, wenn Du das mal prüfen könntest. Im Landesfischereigesetz SH (gilt ja auch für die Ostsee) steht es ja so ähnlich:



> *§ 4*
> *Fischereirecht in Küstengewässern*
> (1) Durch Eigentum an Küstengewässern wird kein Fischereirecht begründet. *In den **Küstengewässern besteht*, mit Ausnahme der Muschelfischerei und der Bereiche, in denen selbständige Fischereirechte bestehen,* freier Fischfang*, soweit er nicht durch Rechtsvorschriften der Europäischen Union, des Bundes, des Landes oder durch dieses Gesetz oder durch Abkommen mit anderen Staaten eingeschränkt wird.​


 
Und trotzdem benötigt man einen Fischereischein.

Diese Gesetzestexte werden da immer sehr schnell missverstanden und man denkt dann, man darf in der Ostsee, Nordsee usw. ohne Scheine Angeln, was aber ein Trugschluss ist. Man muss die Paragraphen immer im Zusammenhang sehen, sonst erlebt man da ganz schnell böse Überraschungen.


----------



## gummibootangler (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*

is ja der hammer so viel geballtes wissen in einem tread herzlichen dank auch an dorschgreifer für die aufklährung
raubangler macht seinem namen auch alle ehre wenn ich das hier so lese

eins muß ich noch loswerden-is zwar OT -hihi,-aber bei uns in der gegend giebts nen "freien"teich wo öfter  mal kids angeln und keiner sagt was
ich begrüße das ausdrücklich und wünschte es gäbe mehr möglichkeiten für kinder sich frei zu entfalten.
nen opa hat mir mal erzählt wenn er früher mit dem moppet seines vaters durch den ort fuhr wehdelte der dorfpolizisr mit erhobenem zeigefinger-das wars und keiner solle ihm erzählen das die kinder heute krimmineler seien-es ist nur alles verboten


----------



## Klaus S. (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*

Wenn die Ostsee frei wäre, warum wird dann dort kontrolliert? 

In Hohenfelde (und Umgebung) gibt's jetzt einen neuen Kontolleur, er kontrolliert schon beim auspacken aus den Auto :m

Ich finde das Klasse das dort endlich mal mehr kontrolliert wird. Gibt einfach zu viele [edit by Thomas9904: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX ] in der Ecke die sich einen Scheizz um Mindestmaße kümmern.


----------



## raubangler (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*



gummibootangler schrieb:


> ....
> raubangler macht seinem namen auch alle ehre wenn ich das hier so lese
> ....




Ja ja, lesen bildet....
Hier kannst Du weiterlesen:

http://www.nds-voris.de/jportal/?quelle=jlink&query=FischG+ND&psml=bsvorisprod.psml&max=true

Kleiner Vergleich mit Bayern:
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/jporta...se=1&doc.id=jlr-FischGBY2008rahmen&doc.part=X



Strafe, wenn der Angler....
NDS:
12.

    entgegen §§ 57 und 58 beim Fischfang nicht den vorgeschriebenen Fischereierlaubnisschein oder keinen Fischereischein* oder Personalausweis *mit sich führt oder diese auf Verlangen nicht vorzeigt,

Bayern:
3.
    entgegen Art. 57 Abs. 1 Satz 1 bei Ausübung des Fischfangs den Fischereischein nicht bei sich führt oder diesen auf Verlangen nicht zur Prüfung aushändigt,



Aber noch einmal zum Thema.
Gelten die deutschen Fischereibestimmungen fuer Angler in der Ostsee eigentlich 3sm, 12sm oder noch weiter?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*

Meines Wissens 3, aber ohne Gewehr....


----------



## antonio (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Siehste, Du hast es sogar schön fett gemacht. Mann muss zu dem Fischereischein oder dem Personalausweis immer eine *vom* *Berechtigten ausgestellte Bescheinigung über seine Befugnis bei sich führen (Fischereierlaubnisschein)* Ein Fischereischein oder der Personalausweis alleine reicht nicht.
> 
> doch reicht sogar an gepachteten gewässern wenn der fischereirechteinhaber nicht zusätzlich zur bedingungen für den erlaubnisschein, den fischereischein oder die prüfung macht.
> 
> ...




antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Prüf ich mal nach, weil das so nirgends steht und weils mich interessiert.


 
Da mir das zu lange gedauert hat und ich das in Frage gestellt habe, habe ich mich mal schnell gekümmert. Antworten von der Behörde bekommt man doch tatsächlich schon eine Stunde, nachdem man angefragt hat.#6

Also um es kurz zu machen, in Niedersachsen ist das Angeln in Küstengewässern tatsächlich nicht Fischereischeinpflichtig.:g

Und hier die schriftliche Antwort der Behörde:



> Sehr geehrter xxxxxxxxxx,
> 
> die Beantwortung Ihrer u. a. Frage ist mir übertragen worden.
> 
> ...


----------



## antonio (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*

und nicht nur in den küstengewässern.
wenn jemand nen erlaubnisschein ohne bedingung fischereischein ausgibt ist das auch legal.
und in fast allen vereinsgewässern wird auch nicht der fischereischein verlangt sondern das prüfungszeugnis.

antonio


----------



## angler1996 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: wieviel ruten auf der ostsee (sh)erlaubt*



antonio schrieb:


> und nicht nur in den küstengewässern.
> wenn jemand nen erlaubnisschein ohne bedingung fischereischein ausgibt ist das auch legal.
> und in fast allen vereinsgewässern wird auch nicht der fischereischein verlangt sondern das prüfungszeugnis.
> 
> antonio


 
hallo Antonio|wavey:
schick mir mal bitte ne Tüte Erleuchtung:m
Rennst Du mit der Prüfungsurkunde ans Wasser?
Gruß A.


----------

